# Voo ou avião



## SãoEnrique

Oi pessoal,


Já vi nos aparelhos você pode escolher o perfil e muitas vezes vi "vôo" e "avião" mas "voar" (to fly) e bém o verbo usado para dizer "eu vôo num avião". Nestes dois caso podemos mudar por exemplo dizendo perfil "avião" ao lugar de "vôo" ?

Grato


----------



## uchi.m

Buonasera,

Credo che vôo vuol dire _volo_ e non è collegato del verbo _volare_, o almeno non è la coniugazione del verbo.
Abitualmente se dice modo avião dai dispositivi elettronici.

Uchi.m


----------



## Vanda

Acho que não entendi o que você quis dizer.... Eu voo num avião. (voar, presente do indicativo: eu voo)


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Buonasera,
> 
> Credo che vôo vuol dire _volo_ e no è collegato del verbo _volare_, o almeno no è la coniugazione del verbo.
> Abitualmente se dice modo avião dai dispositivi elettronici.
> 
> Uchi.m



Grazie mille signore, sapevo che il modo "avião" era utilizzato nei dispositivi come i cellurari ma non sapevo se "vôo" era utillizzato alla stessa frequenza (se lui é uguale). Per esempio nel cellurare della mia sorella c'é "perfil avião" e nel mio c'é "perfil vôo".

Arrivederci



Vanda said:


> Acho que não entendi o que você quis dizer.... Eu voo num avião. (voar, presente do indicativo: eu voo)



Eu falava dos perfils nos aparelhos (telemoveispor exemplo) onde podemos escolher um perfil (geral,silêncio,Vôo e avião) e eu queria dizer se "vôo" e "avião" são iguais nestes casos mais precisamente se eu pudesse substituir a palavra "vôo" para "avião".

adeus senhora.


----------



## uchi.m

Non ho mai sentito questa frase "perfil vôo". Bizzarro.


----------



## Macunaíma

Também nunca vi "perfil vôo" (que, de todo modo, faz mais sentido do que "perfil avião") em celulares, até porque, como não cansam de dizer as comissárias de bordo, "o uso de aparelhos celulares é proibido em todas as fases do vôo".


----------



## uchi.m

É, eles sempre dizem "agora pode pôr no modo avião", "agora desliguem todos os aparelhos", "não fume no banheiro" etc.


----------



## mglenadel

"modo avião" é a forma já consagrada no Brasil, pelo menos.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Então, qual é o mais usado dos dois; vôo ou avião ?


----------



## uchi.m

Avião, pelo menos no Brasil


----------



## anaczz

uchi.m said:


> É, eles sempre dizem "agora pode pôr no modo avião", "agora desliguem todos os aparelhos", "não fume no banheiro" etc.


Dizem? Tenho ouvido sempre que "os celulares devem permanecer desligados, mesmo no modo avião", que é uma frase que me soa estranhíssima, mas dá para entender que não é para ligar, nem que tenha o "modo avião".


----------



## Macunaíma

Nunca ouvi falar desse tal modo avião. O uso de celulares é proibido até no trajeto entre a aeronave e o saguão do aeroporto, então que sentido faz um "modo avião"? E por que não também um "modo cinema", "modo concerto", "modo enterro de parente"?


----------



## anaczz

O modo avião é um estado em que, teoricamente, o aparelho não envia, emite, nem recebe... Ou seja, dá para ler, jogar joguinhos, ver as horas e essas coisas que não dependam dos GSM, CDMA e sei lá mais o quê. O engraçado é que os _tablets_ também têm as mesmas funções e são permitidos durante o vôo.


----------



## uchi.m

anaczz said:


> Dizem? Tenho ouvido sempre que "os celulares devem permanecer desligados, mesmo no modo avião", que é uma frase que me soa estranhíssima, mas dá para entender que não é para ligar, nem que tenha o "modo avião".


É porque os celulares são bichos incompreensíveis mesmo. Eles emitem sinal de rádio mesmo quando estão em modo avião.


----------



## mglenadel

Ponha um iPhone, por exemplo, ao lado de um radio ligado e você verá a interferência que ele causa. Às vezes, até controles remotos de TV sofrem: o meu muda de canal por iniciativa própria se o celular estiver muito perto.


----------



## coolbrowne

Diz-se "modo avião" porque foi _traduzido_ diretamente do inglês "airplane mode'





SãoEnrique said:


> ...vôo ou avião ?


Saudações


----------



## Vanda

E eu que nunca tinha prestado atenção à essa expressão, nunca tinha notado que ela existia!


----------



## Nanon

Eu tinha reparado, mas não uso o celular durante os voos. Leio livros. Não preciso desligá-los durante a decolagem e o pouso . Aliás, meu celular não tem modo avião (tem um monte de opções que nem uso, mas olhei nos perfis e sei que não tem!).


----------



## SãoEnrique

Bom, escolhi "modo avião" tendo visto as respostas. Não sabia que os aparelhos como celulares mesmo em "modo avião", emitiam das ondas eu aprendi-o.

Obrigado a vocês



anaczz said:


> O modo avião é um estado em que, teoricamente, o aparelho não envia, emite, nem recebe... Ou seja, dá para ler, jogar joguinhos, ver as horas e essas coisas que não dependam dos GSM, CDMA e sei lá mais o quê. O engraçado é que os _tablets_ também têm as mesmas funções e são permitidos durante o vôo.



Não podemos ligar também, neste modo/perfil.


----------



## Youngfun

Perché nel forum Português i signori SãoEnrique e uchi.m parlano in italiano? (tra l'altro entrambi con piccoli errori )



coolbrowne said:


> Diz-se "modo avião" porque foi _traduzido_ diretamente do inglês "airplane mode'Saudações



Eu não sei que celular você usa, mas em todos meus celulares em inglês é "Flight mode".

CFR:
Em italiano: "modo volo"/"modalità volo" (modo vôo)
Em chinês: 飞行模式 (também modo vôo)

Nos aviões da Air China eles também especificam que tem que desligar os celulares, mesmo com modo vôo, porque é uma regla da Aviação Civil Chinesa. 
Essa foi feita quando os celularem ainda não teveram modo avião e não foi modernizada para permitir aos celulares de ficar ligados com modo avião. 
Então é só uma questão legislativa.


----------



## mglenadel

No iPhone é "airplane mode" em inglês e "modo avião" em PtBr. Em PrPt não faço a mínima ideia.


----------



## uchi.m

我可能改正你的文？





Youngfun said:


> Eu não sei que celular você usa, mas em todos meus celulares em inglês é "Flight mode".
> 
> CFR:
> Em italiano: "modo volo"/"modalità volo" (modo vôo)
> Em chinês: 飞行模式 (também modo vôo)
> 
> Nos aviões da Air China eles também especificam que tem que desligar os celulares, mesmo com modo vôo, porque é uma regla regra da Aviação Civil Chinesa.
> Essa foi feita quando os celularem ainda não teveram tinham modo avião e não foi modernizada para permitir aos celulares de ficar ligados com modo avião.
> Então é só uma questão legislativa.


很好!


----------



## SãoEnrique

Youngfun said:


> Perché nel forum Português i signori SãoEnrique e uchi.m parlano in italiano? (tra l'altro entrambi con piccoli errori )
> 
> Eu não sei que celular você usa, mas em todos meus celulares em inglês é "Flight mode".
> 
> CFR:
> Em italiano: "modo volo"/"modalità volo" (modo vôo)
> Em chinês: 飞行模式 (também modo vôo)
> 
> Nos aviões da Air China eles também especificam que tem que desligar os celulares, mesmo com modo vôo, porque é uma regla da Aviação Civil Chinesa.
> Essa foi feita quando os celularem ainda não teveram modo avião e não foi modernizada para permitir aos celulares de ficar ligados com modo avião.
> Então é só uma questão legislativa.



Simplesmente, porque aqui podemos falar muitas línguas exceto espanhol 
Grazie per la spiegazione !

PS: Como podemos ter os carateres chineses por favor? Xièxiè.


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> Xièxiè.


谢谢

不客气


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> 谢谢
> 
> 不客气



Não entendo a segunda palavra, outrossim não sei como escrever em mandarim (a escrita).

Arigatō


----------



## uchi.m

不客气 bù kè qì = prego


----------



## SãoEnrique

É bem chinês, não é?


----------



## uchi.m

Sim, é chinês (mandarim).


----------



## Youngfun

uchi.m, obrigado pelas correções, teu chinês é muito bom 

Agora posso corrigir a tua frase: 


uchi.m said:


> 我可以改正你的文？ ---> 我可以修改你的文字吗？



P.S.
Em breve vou ter IPhone também e ver se é modo aereo


----------



## uchi.m

Obrigado, Youngfun.


----------

